# Table saw beat me up today (warning graphic pics)



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

My second solid on the job injury. I'm averaging one every year and a half. That seems pretty bad. haha

Was flawlessly demonstrating improper cutting technique today trying to rip a bent board in half on an underpowered table saw. I half knew it was going to go wrong, but for some reason ignored my 6th sense and went for it anyway. Almost got away with it but caught my push stick in the blade at the last second and the saw rocketed it back into my wrist. Entire arm went numb for a couple seconds and instantly a gigantic bruise started to form. It's pretty impressive looking.

Oops.

How'd the rest of you do this week? Everybody still got 10 fingers?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Without pics, it never happened.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

It happened, it happened, I do not need to see those nasty pictures.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't want to see it either


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

You know your a framer when...


You need to see pics of injuries, not just hear about em!


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I almost speared this lady walking behind me in vocational school with the little missile blade fence scenario. Stuck right into the armored window.

I know...without pics, it didn't happen :laughing:

I wanna see too. Let see some blood


----------



## jmiller (May 14, 2010)

Just drove a cat's paw into my knee today. Nothing major, and no Pics!, but the first thing I thought when I looked at the damage was 'is this worthy of posting a pic on CT?'.


----------



## thomasjmarino (May 1, 2011)

Sooner or later everyone in this business has to realize that you need to slow down and think.
You have to program your brain to do this cause we all do the same things so much that we stop thinking.
And once you stop thinking....:whistling  :no:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I think I strained a muscle at the golf course today.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

KentWhitten said:


> I almost speared this lady walking behind me in vocational school with the little missile blade fence scenario. Stuck right into the armored window.
> 
> I know...without pics, it didn't happen :laughing:
> 
> I wanna see too. Let see some blood


i did that too:clap:mine went right through the embeded wire window


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I think I strained a muscle at the golf course today.


liar


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

Your push stick may have come at you at 40 MPH, slightly faster than a fast punch.

I did worse, to the tune of $50K in repair bills for my left hand.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

GettingBy said:


> Hand surgeons in the DC area charge at least 1 to 4 kilobucks/hr, and after 10 to 20 hours of surgery working through a microscope your hand may sort of work.
> 
> For pure nastiness look up degloving injuries on Google Images.
> A shotgun wound to the palm or cement mixer injuries are pretty good, too.


Geez....nothing like grossing out the ENTIRE forum :laughing:

Oh yeah? Oh yeah? My BIL works for a company that subs from the Maine DOT. They were pile driving the guardrails on the highway and he accidentally put his hand where he shouldn't have. 

Splat.

What's your handicap Darcy? Back when I could actually play decent, I was around 6. Mebbe we should get a CT golf tourney going. :clap:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

My buddy shot himself while putting up some trim today. Yanked his finger off the nail, found a paper towel to wrap around it until it clotted, and kept on working. Yawn.

He did ask me to pull the errant nail out of the trim for him. :laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

.........









B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I can get it down to a 4 if I can play once a week and do a little practice putting.

That is not usually doable with 3 kids now.

I wish I would have pursued golf after HS.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Tinstaafl said:


> My buddy shot himself while putting up some trim today. Yanked his finger off the nail, found a paper towel to wrap around it until it clotted, and kept on working. Yawn.
> 
> He did ask me to pull the errant nail out of the trim for him. :laughing:


His name Dick Cheney? Oh that's right, he would shoot other peoples fingers :laughing:

C'mon Brian, you know you want to....


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I can get it down to a 4 if I can play once a week and do a little practice putting.
> 
> That is not usually doable with 3 kids now.
> 
> I wish I would have pursued golf after HS.


Our HS golf team was more nerdy than the Chess Club :laughing:

Except me of course :whistling


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

One of my buddies dropped a metal stud cut-off from overhead and it hit him in the upper lip. He walks over to me and says "Is this cut pretty bad?" He sticks his tongue behind the upper lip area and as I see the tip come through the hole, I say "Yeah, you might want to get that looked at.":laughing:


----------



## Bunited2 (May 30, 2011)

I know that "this is gonna friggen' hurt" feeling just a few days 

ago, awkward on a ladder, starting a screw w/my dewalt and full

force - the bit slips off screw head - phillips bit proceeds to drill

blunt hole behind my thumbnail, on my thumb - the experience 

part comes into play when - "I told me that was gonna hurt and I

was right"

_____________________________________________________

I'll challenge any of you all to golf....a couple beers, a slice of 
pizza...I'll get it in that damn dragons mouth every time!

Bring it


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Some one hurt my feelings today


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Who did that Gus....We'll all get'm


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Still waiting on pics.


----------



## RCCIdaho (Jun 3, 2011)

Haven't received any majors from the table saw yet... But on ours the fence sticks sometimes and I have smashed a fingertip or two trying to slam it over and catching them between the fence and table


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Who did that Gus....We'll all get'm


You are no match for her Leo. Unless you whack her with the magic wand from your fairy outfit.:laughing:

Don't worry, I'll drown my sorrows in tears and wine.:thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I think you should punish her by sleeping on the couch tonight :w00t:


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

I was on the chop saw today and notching out a 2x4 I had taken my hand off the trigger and was sliding the 2x4 under the blade when it hit my finger. The blade was slowing down, and it was not much but what I was shocked by was the fact that it didn't hurt a bit, I think I was shocked as I didnt even know if it was bad or not. 
I can see how someone would cut there fingers off and not even realise for a few seconds.


----------



## Bunited2 (May 30, 2011)

Go Kart cut the end of my finger off at 12 years old, walked around

for minutes with my hand in my pocket. The only way I knew...the

blood spot on the outside of my pants pocket, where it bled through.


Never forget that morphine in the hospital that night, either.

Finger?

What finger?....who needs a finger?


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Not much to look at. You're going to have to take my word that my wrist isn't normally the size of my ankle.

I got pretty lucky that the stick more of less just scraped against the skin and dragged rather than going straight and really digging in. That would have been a problem.


----------



## Bunited2 (May 30, 2011)

Uh...........

I'm sure it hurts dude......but,

I would get that pic off there before someone besides me see's it.

Like...now!


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Bunited2 said:


> Go Kart cut the end of my finger off at 12 years old, walked around
> 
> for minutes with my hand in my pocket. The only way I knew...the
> 
> ...


The only thing I remember about my Morphine night, was that it seemed to last forever. I would fall asleep, wake up thinking it was morning, then realize that only 15 minutes had passed. This went on the entire night.


----------



## Bunited2 (May 30, 2011)

Heck, my girlfriends knees looked worse than that last friday night.


----------



## Bunited2 (May 30, 2011)

And her forehead


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

thats gonna be a nice bruise for a while. i can see the outine forming already.

i was showing one of the guys how i wanted some 2x6 capped around the garage door. i explained it, then smacked my hand against the 2x6 showing him where the trim was going. i didnt see the giant splinter sticking straight out. about an inch long and about as thick as a utility knife blade. 
i tried not to react, but i guess he saw it. 
i asked him, you know what i want?" him: "yes. the capping should be easy. you want me to pull that chunk of 2x out or your hand also?"


----------



## Bunited2 (May 30, 2011)

Hey, I was just joking!

I know it must have sucked man.

Sorry Dude


----------



## Calisota (Apr 15, 2011)

oh man, you shouldn't have posted that. Get ready for some ugly stuff. Or worse; links to ugly stuff.


----------



## CJA (Jan 26, 2011)

Easy Gibson said:


> Not much to look at. You're going to have to take my word that my wrist isn't normally the size of my ankle.
> 
> I got pretty lucky that the stick more of less just scraped against the skin and dragged rather than going straight and really digging in. That would have been a problem.


That's nothing. I was cutting cabinets one night and had a full sheet of MDF rucket back into my gut. I almost threwup all over the shop. AND I dropped my beer  I hate those long nights.....


----------



## Timo (Nov 22, 2006)

*Getting the red out*

Your brain is trying to process the thoughts you're having to tell your kid that he should watch his hand placement in case the prybar slips. Then it does. Then he starts dancing. Then he walks it off for twenty minutes before he can sit down.

The next morning it's so swollen there is only one thing to do. I am quite sure that I could not be as calm as my 16 year old kid was as I twisted that 5/64 Snap-on bit between my fingers until the pressure was relieved.

I call him a kid, but I mean no disrespect. I believe that he is becoming a man before my very eyes.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

KentWhitten said:


> Geez....nothing like grossing out the ENTIRE forum :laughing:


I have pics from when I took a 9mm hollowpoint to the hand ... gross enough?


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

smalpierre said:


> I have pics from when I took a 9mm hollowpoint to the hand ... gross enough?


It never happened unless..... :whistling: :laughing:


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

This is what sore fingers look like.:laughing:

Happened a couple of years ago.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Hot paper clip will go right through those finger nails


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Timo said:


> I am quite sure that I could not be as calm as my 16 year old kid was as I twisted that 5/64 Snap-on bit between my fingers until the pressure was relieved.


Oh, that poor guy. But a note for next time, if there ever is one: a red-hot paper clip will poke a hole in a fingernail like it was butter. Much faster and as painless as it gets. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tony Mac (May 10, 2011)

Ive taken 2 fingers off with an angle grinder(yes ithurt) and had then put back on. Lost feeling in one and now when I scratch my ass it feels like someone else is doing it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bunited2 (May 30, 2011)

I had my heart ripped out and my nuts stomped on! 
(no pics, sorry just don't think you guys can handle them).
______________________________________________

Then shortly (the day after actually) I discovered my ex-
wife gave me the greatest gift of all....the divorce.
______________________________________________

She really did care and I thought she was just a 'life size'
piece of rodent dung (putting it nicely, trust me).
______________________________________________

My heart was able to be re attached, but I did lose 'the 
twins' in the divorce, still trying to grow a new set, least 1.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

smalpierre said:


> I have pics from when I took a 9mm hollowpoint to the hand ... gross enough?


words bad. pictures good.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Easy Gibson said:


> a gigantic bruise


.....yawn....


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

you guys are dangerous, stay where you are, don't move near me. 
lol.


----------



## Bunited2 (May 30, 2011)

Tony Mac said:


> Ive taken 2 fingers off with an angle grinder(yes ithurt) and had then put back on. Lost feeling in one and now when I scratch my ass it feels like someone else is doing it. :thumbsup:


Actually, that could work out kinda good for doing something besides
ass scratching.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

CO762 said:


> .....yawn....




Hah, I didn't post pics originally for a reason. Like I said, not much to look at. Personally, I think NOT getting your fingers cut off is way cooler than having scars. hah I get angry at my self when I get hurt. Shouldn't have messed up.

If I can weigh in on the crushed finger debate, in my opinion, the drill bit is so much better than the red hot paper clip. Just make sure you don't actually use a drill!


----------



## Tony Mac (May 10, 2011)

Having the fingers cut off happen so quick you don't actually feel it. Then your body goes into shock, so still no pain.

Its when you get into emergency and they start putting a local injection into the stumps to clean it before surgery is when it  hurts. Lit me up like Christmas tree. 

It is good for conversation when you are comparing war wounds with other trades.


----------



## Bunited2 (May 30, 2011)

Yeah, what happened when I got my finger cut off above the 1st
knuckle (just behind the finger nail).....didn't feel a thing. Only after
I got to the ER, actually just cuts off all the nerves.
_____________________________________________________

The only real time it hurt was the next day and the dimwit doctor
didn't let the dressing soak enough in the solution to release from
the dressing. Took a pair of needle nose pliers and yanked it. The
dried blood was stuck to the meat inside my finger. The gauze had
about 1/8 of 'inside finger guts' attached to it....now that hurt!
_____________________________________________________

Kaiser, was my 2nd home....gotta' Love em'


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

Easy Gibson said:


> Hah, I didn't post pics originally for a reason. Like I said, not much to look at. Personally, I think NOT getting your fingers cut off is way cooler than having scars. hah I get angry at my self when I get hurt. Shouldn't have messed up.
> 
> If I can weigh in on the crushed finger debate, in my opinion, the drill bit is so much better than the red hot paper clip. Just make sure you don't actually use a drill!



I will def agree with the dont use a drill part. In high school class. We were building a barn, i was inside, reached over the wall to balance myself and put my pinky on a nail sticking out. A kid outside smashed my finger against the nail head and the pinky nail went insta black. Someone said drill it to relieve the pressure. I go home, not knowing any better, chucked an 1/8" bit in my dads cordless drill and went really really slow. Of course the min it broke through the nail it came through the other side of my finger.


----------



## ccappaul (Dec 3, 2010)

jkfox624 said:


> I will def agree with the dont use a drill part. In high school class. We were building a barn, i was inside, reached over the wall to balance myself and put my pinky on a nail sticking out. A kid outside smashed my finger against the nail head and the pinky nail went insta black. Someone said drill it to relieve the pressure. I go home, not knowing any better, chucked an 1/8" bit in my dads cordless drill and went really really slow. Of course the min it broke through the nail it came through the other side of my finger.


hahahahooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## kcbasements (Feb 5, 2010)

Nothing like a second injury to make you forget all about the first.


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

Its amazing how fast a drill bit will eat through flesh. A couple years later when i decided to do this to make money :laughing: i was drilling a gutter end cap for a rivot. Finger applying back pressure, other hand pushing a dull bit really hard, temps in the 20's. Oops i guess my finger was right behind where i was drilling, out the other side it comes. Thank god ive grown out of the injury stage, all i seem to do now is punch screw tip into the side of my finger when it skips off the screw head.


----------



## Bunited2 (May 30, 2011)

Hey JX...the screw tip in the finger was my story!
______________________________________________

I will say though, if I did not lose the tip of my finger when
I was 12 (this stub has seen a lot of road....highway?).
I would definitely have ended up in a GIANT gear thing 
somewhere...or a tree shredder.
______________________________________________

It actually did (all this time) make me say to myself 
"Dude, that was just a finger what if it was....?"
______________________________________________

We're not invincible.


----------



## PlumbersSanJose (Apr 16, 2011)

I set a hot torch down outside an access door I was inside. Then I reached out the door for a handhold to get out and found the hot torch. Big time burn but nothing life threatening. I wish I could have made it through the week without it though!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Tony Mac said:


> now when I scratch my ass it feels like someone else is doing it. :thumbsup:


:lol::lol:



Bunited2 said:


> dried blood was stuck to the meat inside my finger. The gauze had
> about 1/8 of 'inside finger guts' attached to it..


:lol:



jkfox624 said:


> Its amazing how fast a drill bit will eat through flesh.


 Please use the glowing red hot paper clip from now on, hold it with a pliers when putting the fire to it, then stick in on the purple finger nail and the blood well spurt out:laughing::laughing: Oh and it well feel so muck better:thumbup:


----------



## Bunited2 (May 30, 2011)

Reminds me, one time a short while back when I was at 
my 'ex Brother in Laws' a while back.

I got an email "tooth whitening"...I swear how did they know I
was in Reno "tooth whitening"?...c'mon

I'm from/in San Jose


PS
Still rolling DWB


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Bunited2 said:


> PS
> Still rolling DWB


 I'm sorry but this whole thread had me rollin:lol::lol::clap: I love to hear about it on the pasted tense:thumbsup:


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Last time I dealt with that the paper clip wasn't doing it and I had to finish the paper clip hole with the drill bit.

For real though, the relief is so good. I couldn't get to sleep the night I did this by sticking my finger in the piston of a Sawzall and had to do the stovetop/drill bit cure to get relief enough to get back to bed. 
I don't recommend putting your pinky in the Sawzall. Blood everywhere. It sucked because I didn't want to stain the floor so I kept trying to mop it up as it was leaking out and it was a total losing proposition. I had to call for backup.










Sorry for the out of focus shot. Camera phone. Please note the paper clip hole.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Easy Gibson said:


> Like I said, not much to look at.


True, but razzing aside, we all know something like that can put you down for a while even if it doesn't look like much at all. It sucks to get hurt, even a little bit. :thumbsup:



> If I can weigh in on the crushed finger debate, in my opinion, the drill bit is so much better than the red hot paper clip. Just make sure you don't actually use a drill!


The paper clip gets the job done in a fraction of a second. A drill takes considerably longer and is more painful. Had both, and there's no comparison really.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Easy Gibson said:


> Last time I dealt with that the paper clip wasn't doing it and I had to finish the paper clip hole with the drill bit.


 So you FAILED:laughing::laughing: Was the clip glowing red from the flame:no: I hate to say I've done this way to many times and if that buggas glowing red it melts right through :thumbsup:

"Had both, and there's no comparison really." Tin knows what he talkin about here:thumbsup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Don't ever put a 1/4" drill motor in a vise with a 1/16" bit in it for that purpose.:no:
Unless you want to know what drilling a hole through your thumb feels like.:sweatdrop:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I had a 10.5' Van Mark aluminum brake clamped onto my left thumb one time. It lifted the nail off the bed on a 45 degree incline. No need to drill that one, but it still sucked.


----------



## ajbackhoe (Nov 26, 2006)

This is what it looks like when you fall of your excavator onto the open side door of your utility body. Upper part of the back of my leg. Happened about 8 years ago. Freak accident. Went thru long johns jeans and cold weather suit.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Can I play.

HubCap removed my finger.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Then after surgery.

This was a years ago, reason for the old monitor.










Non spinning saw blade.










Piece of rebar cut me through the glove. Wide open.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Morning Wood said:


> Hot paper clip will go right through those finger nails


I know a red hot safety pin will do the trick too. :whistling

-Paul


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Please use the glowing red hot paper clip from now on, hold it with a pliers when putting the fire to it, then stick in on the purple finger nail and the blood well spurt out:laughing::laughing: Oh and it well feel so muck better:thumbup:



I was 16 at the time, 32 now. Believe it or not i haven't had a black smashed nail since that day.


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

ajbackhoe said:


> This is what it looks like when you fall of your excavator onto the open side door of your utility body. Upper part of the back of my leg. Happened about 8 years ago. Freak accident. Went thru long johns jeans and cold weather suit.


Please tell me thats not your ass cheek. :laughing:


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Maybe I didn't have the right paper clip or something. I set it in the flame until the whole end was glowing, then stuck that sucker right into the nail and it kept kind of hitting a wall or something and I had to reheat it. Maybe I have good keratin-rich fingernails. hah


----------



## Acres (Feb 12, 2011)

Hedge trimmer with no safety guard + back end of 8 hours of hedge trimming mostly on a ladder = idiot.. And a good portion of a numb pointer finger, finger looked like a wedge of cheese, no bone cut though..


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Easy Gibson said:


> Hah, I didn't post pics originally for a reason. Like I said, not much to look at. Personally, I think NOT getting your fingers cut off is way cooler than having scars. hah I get angry at my self when I get hurt. Shouldn't have messed up.


Yup, but most people do and ironically, the more/longer you've done it, the more likely one is to get 'zapped' IMO due to a level of comfort leading to not paying full attention/multi tasking. 

I got myself pretty good once due to being in a hurry. When my wife came back home, she could follow me every where I went by the blood trail. I had to put pressure on the veins above the cut with one hand to get it to stop bleeding and kick on neighbors' doors in order to see if anyone was there that could take me to the ER. It was funny (I thought, she didn't) being able to see where I went, and how long I stayed in front of each door by the amount of blood in front of it.
I've since moved, but I know that there's still a reminder of me in front of three people's doors.


Stories like that are funny/amusing. Pix are just pix.


----------



## fdbservices (Feb 27, 2011)

*Knee...*

That one is a career ending injury...


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

CO762 said:


> Yup, but most people do and ironically, the more/longer you've done it, the more likely one is to get 'zapped' IMO due to a level of comfort leading to not paying full attention/multi tasking.
> 
> I got myself pretty good once due to being in a hurry. When my wife came back home, she could follow me every where I went by the blood trail. I had to put pressure on the veins above the cut with one hand to get it to stop bleeding and kick on neighbors' doors in order to see if anyone was there that could take me to the ER. It was funny (I thought, she didn't) being able to see where I went, and how long I stayed in front of each door by the amount of blood in front of it.
> I've since moved, but I know that there's still a reminder of me in front of three people's doors.
> ...


Lol yeah i had one of those. Trying to stand an extension ladder into the peak of a metal building so i could get a cross anchor on. Slick sealed concrete floor, needed one more click to get the ladder high enough to rest on a purlin. Was in that mid raise limbo state with ladder leaning because i couldn't get the extra rung i needed with it straight up and down. Bottom kicked out, ladder came zinging down about 50 mph, took the tip of my pointer finger off.


There was a first aid cabinet in the next room over, went and stood there leaking fumbling with gauze. Bathroom was next door over, left a blood trail couple hundred feet when i went to clean it. Couple months later a guy that witnessed it was back in the building for training seminar, could still see the remnants of my gutshot deer trail. :laughing:


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

fdbservices said:


> That one is a career ending injury...


Ewww what happened there?


----------



## Bunited2 (May 30, 2011)

And I'll bet the guy in the training seminar is still to this

day, thinking 'why didn't I have my damn camcorder with

me.....again!'


----------



## EmmCeeDee (May 23, 2010)

Somehow I never remember to take a picture. Last one was a 3 1/4" framing nail through the tip of my thumb, like Steve Martin with the arrow through his head. Had it out for 5 seconds before I remembered I had my camera phone. Briefly considered putting it back in for the picture.


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

My Drill Bit Story-

3/8" drill bit completely burried into my hand...in at the wrist, ran out of drill bit as it was trying to poke out between middle and index finger.

As a reflex, I instantly put the drill in reverse, and pulled the trigger to remove the bit, All I can remember is the sound of flesh "sloshing" around in my hand as the bit was spinning.

Two surgeries to repair ulnar nerve, an artery, and reattach ligaments, I still have numbness and loss of function after 3 years.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

PA woodbutcher said:


> This is what sore fingers look like.:laughing:
> 
> Happened a couple of years ago.



Yup, that's a bad one. Bet that guitar didn't get much use that year.


----------



## ajbackhoe (Nov 26, 2006)

jkfox624 said:


> Please tell me thats not your ass cheek. :laughing:


Yup


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

jkfox624 said:


> Couple months later a guy that witnessed it was back in the building for training seminar, could still see the remnants of my gutshot deer trail.


Lends credence to what some folks say, "Each time you build something, there's a part of you in it".


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

Pearce Services said:


> My Drill Bit Story-
> 
> 3/8" drill bit completely burried into my hand...in at the wrist, ran out of drill bit as it was trying to poke out between middle and index finger


Ugh, sounds like a horror story.


In my 8 years I've been pretty lucky. A few brad nails through fingers, a 1/8" roundover bit taking out a peice of my thumb.

Had a skillsaw fall of a step ladder onto my arm as it was winding down, cut thru my coat. Luckily not my arm. I prefer electric brake skillsaws now, and don't put things atop ladders.


----------



## Bunited2 (May 30, 2011)

Ouch!

One of the things I have made a practice of for years,
any power tools on a ladder, hammer drill, drill, etc. 1st
thing I'd do once up the ladder, wrap that power cord 
around a rung....Surprisingly, not doing it so much for
the safety aspect, long time ago doing a job in Palo Alto
at a Hewlett Packard Bldg. Just finishing up, sun down
about 10 minutes to go and I'm outta' there.
Drill falls off extension ladder, hits ground, chuck bent. 
That last 10 minutes turned into about 2 hours of packing 
up, leaving, getting new drill, coming back, unpacking and 
finishing up.
_______________________________________________

The only thing that would have made it 'more special' is
if the drill went into my foot.

Bunited2


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

KentWhitten said:


> It never happened unless..... :whistling: :laughing:


Took me a while to find them, happened in 09 so they were buried in the external drive.




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Bunited2 (May 30, 2011)

Ok, just decided on hamburgers for dinner.

Bunited2


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

smalpierre said:


> Took me a while to find them, happened in 09 so they were buried in the external drive.


Damn dude. Just because its called a hand gun doesn't mean that ....

That needs some explanation. You aren't getting off that easy:no:


----------



## Bunited2 (May 30, 2011)

So, you mean your hand was buried in the external
hard drive?

Was, the hard drive in the PTO section of a Kubota
at the time?

Bunited2


----------



## Sweebs (Jan 31, 2011)

Bunited2 said:


> Was, the hard drive in the PTO section of a Kubota
> at the time?
> 
> Bunited2


I can report that getting one's hand caught in the live PTO of a 1956 Farmall 400 will most certainly take the arm attached to that hand, wrap it up like you would wring out a dish towel, severely fracturing both the ulna and radius bones of the forearm and ruin your whole day. Sorry but no pics since this happened to me when I was 5 y/o in 1977. 

But, more importantly (cause I can dig up pics) is my lesson in how NOT to level out a horizontal 2x4 while framing an entertainment center.

It's amazing what a 28oz waffle-faced Estwing can do to a forehead. :hammer:

The whole trail-o-blood was awesome. This was a basement project and the slab floor allowed for a terrific trail for the copious quantity of blood that flowed from the gash in my forehead and the walking around wondering WTF do I do now,,,massive blood flow (down my FACE no less :whistling ) AND the homeowner/stay-at-home mom was just upstairs with her 2 kids. 

I thought that if I just walk upstairs to make a hasty exit and they see what I looked like, they were gonna flat out freak.  (I was dying to look in a mirror though)

So I called the boss who hustled over there with some bandages and what not. Too bad he had to clean up all the spilled blood right away, I would have loved to get a pic of that scene.

I'll find the pics that I took later on that night, after 19 stitches, a head CT and all that stuff.


----------



## ca90ss (Oct 14, 2010)

My leg after tripping over a nail that was sticking up on a roof we were working on. Luckily I was too fat to fall all the way through the ceiling into the room below. This was before it got really dark.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

Gus Dering said:


> Damn dude. Just because its called a hand gun doesn't mean that ....
> 
> That needs some explanation. You aren't getting off that easy:no:


Attempted robbery. I took his gun. When I ripped it out of his hand, it went off.

My boot - 1
His neck - 0


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

Bunited2 said:


> So, you mean your hand was buried in the external
> hard drive?
> 
> Was, the hard drive in the PTO section of a Kubota
> ...


No, the photos were buried in the hard drive haha


----------



## Bunited2 (May 30, 2011)

Still laughing my butt off after ca90ss saying he was too fat to
fall all the way down.

Message to the kids out there: "Stay in school and put on a couple
extra for safety.....don't want to fall through the monkey bars".


Bunited2


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

smalpierre said:


> Attempted robbery. I took his gun. When I ripped it out of his hand, it went off.
> 
> My boot - 1
> His neck - 0


 Your bowels - 2
Your shorts - 0 :laughing:

That had to get your heart racing. Scary moment.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

Gus Dering said:


> Your bowels - 2
> Your shorts - 0 :laughing:
> 
> That had to get your heart racing. Scary moment.


Adrenaline is pretty amazing. I wasn't sure it had even gone off (and didn't want to know). I wasn't sure if it was the front sight raking my hand, shock wave, or if I'd been hit. My friend was the one freaking out. Reminded me of when I stabbed myself in the arm while ripping out a vinyl floor. I calmly told my guy to get me a wet rag - he sees the blood, freaks out, ends up throwing me a thinner rag - a clean one, but had thinner in it.

When I got shot, my friend had the decency to find me a nice clean towel with no solvents on it 

In either case, it was their bowels that scored, not mine 

I think the freakiest part was when the nurse at the ER wanted to give me a tetnus shot - I'm deathly afraid of needles. She was tripping out that I had to watch the doc stitching me up rather than her. She said "No no, look over here ..." 

Not unless you want me to puke all over you and pass out lady - thanks, but I'll watch the doc and pretend you aren't there :laughing:


----------

